
Ask HN: Are there any summer internship opportunities for high schoolers? - essofluffy
Anything in the Chicagoland area with a focus on tech?
======
jeffmould
While I think it will tough to find high school student specific internships,
a few ideas:

1\. Talk to your guidance counselor at school. Many schools have contacts
within the community to help students find internships or entry-level career-
based jobs.

2\. Check non-profit organizations. While the opportunity may be volunteer-
based, meaning you won't be paid, many offer real-world opportunities. For
example, in the DC area you can search the Washington Post job site for
volunteer jobs. There are hundreds, if not thousands, of positions for
everything from office admins to web developers. I would bet the Chicago
Tribune has similar listings.

3\. Building on #3 you can also search for internships in the job postings,
although not sure how many will show up.

4\. Attend meetups in your area and network with other attendees. Talk to them
about opportunities.

Good luck!

------
calcsam
I suspect no one will post any jobs targeting high school students. If you
want to get something, I suggest finding a list of startups in the area and
email them individually, listing the things you've built.

~~~
essofluffy
Know of any resources for finding startups?

~~~
calcsam
AngelList

------
humbleMouse
Summer intern for highschoolers == spend your commitment free life doing
tutorials online and learning how to code!!

~~~
essofluffy
Past that point. Looking for things to do now!

~~~
humbleMouse
Well, if you can't find an internship I would suggest you make a new
Soundcloud. Soundcloud is terrible and needs to have a better new version
made!

~~~
essofluffy
That could be fun. What issues do you have with soundcloud?

